# CC unreachable?



## wblink (Jan 28, 2016)

I would like the new version, but my CC orgm cannot connect .....
Others?


----------



## DGStinner (Jan 29, 2016)

I had no problem.  Have you tried logging out and then back into the CC app?


----------



## wblink (Jan 30, 2016)

I think there were too many at once unting foor the updates. One day later: no problem.


----------



## wblink (Jan 30, 2016)

I think there were too many at once unting foor the updates. One day later: no problem.


----------

